# Macacauba Wood has small holes



## fstellab (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I just took delivery of a Macacauba 4/4 Project Pack from one of the Major online wood vendors.

This is the first shipment of Hardwood I ordered, so please bear with me.

I noticed that several of the boards have tiny holes .. as below:




























There is no dust in or around the holes, or in the shipping package.

Is this something I need to worry about ?

Thanks
-Fred


----------



## Deycart (Mar 21, 2012)

Well the top two pictures look like some sorta insect. and the bottom one is defiantly holes from nails or staples. Some woods that are high in tannin react with the iron when it gets wet and makes those dark marks.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

I'd say you need to contact your supplier, and send them these pics. Unless you bought reclaimed wood, you shouldn't have to pay full price for this pack.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

The good thing is that it does not look like the dreaded powderpost beetles. Beetles that make those type holes in your pics typically cannot survive in dry wood.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Bugs bore directly in or out of a log; any hole that has an oval or slant to it was there when the logs was sliced. If it has been kiln dried, or at least heated, you should be just fine. The distributor should be happy to confirm that.


----------



## harrymontana (Dec 8, 2012)

this is called pinholes and belongs to an inferiour quality so if you have payed a high price you should either ask for a substantial discount or bring it back. These holes do not increase in size by the way.


----------



## fstellab (Sep 9, 2012)

Folks,

I contacted the lumber company and they made it right .. they are going to give several free boards. They admitted that my order was pending for awhile and they wanted to get me the shipment, so they send what was left from their last shipment.

I will do business with them again .. The company is Woodworkers Source .. They were good to me ..

I will post photos of the new wood ..

-Fred


----------

